# Black and White Columbian Tegu



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

My lps has a Black and White Columbian Tegu 
that I am thinking about buying, it is about 6-7 inches 
not including its tail.

Anyone have any experience with them?

Or anyother helpful info that I might need to know

before I get it.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

psychofish21 said:


> My lps has a Black and White Columbian Tegu
> that I am thinking about buying, it is about 6-7 inches
> not including its tail.
> 
> ...


yes i have and stay away from em. mine was really nice when he was a baby but they snap. i would get the argentina one. they are supposed ot be nicer and bigger. the columbian ones are know to be aggressvie as hell.

J-Rod


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

^^aggressive as hell... sounds like a fish I should look into to!


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

thats weird my LFS just got a 6-7 inch black and white tegu too. they also just got a baby 6" nile moniter and a baby Burmese Python. i almost got the tegu but i plan on getting a pair of Storr Monitors


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

smokinbubbles said:


> psychofish21 said:
> 
> 
> > My lps has a Black and White Columbian Tegu
> ...


Yes, he is aggressive as hell


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

isnt this the comfort blanket one?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

^^^

Yes, it is the one that came with the pillow case.

It is pissed at the world now cause it got taken away..


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

The columbian black and gold tegus are the nile monitors of tegus, they do not make good pets and should not be bought. It is possible to tame one down but then again its possible to get struck by lightning. A good tegu would be a blue tegu, they dont get as large as the red and arg b/w tegu but they tame just as easily. The also dont require the fruit in their diet as the red and b/w do so they are easier to take care of. Prepare for a disapointment if you get a columbian.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

rbp75 said:


> The columbian black and gold tegus are the nile monitors of tegus, they do not make good pets and should not be bought. It is possible to tame one down but then again its possible to get struck by lightning. A good tegu would be a blue tegu, they dont get as large as the red and arg b/w tegu but they tame just as easily. The also dont require the fruit in their diet as the red and b/w do so they are easier to take care of. Prepare for a disapointment if you get a columbian.
> [snapback]1044718[/snapback]​


Black and Whites do not require fruit in their diets eaither.

I was askin for accurate info on them and experiences. 
Not everyone tryin to talk me out of it


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> Black and Whites do not require fruit in their diets eaither.


columbian "black and gold" tegus dont require fruit in their diets "black and white" tegus do.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

A line from

http://centralpets.com/animals/reptiles/lizards/lzd2739.html

Captive Columbian Black and White Tegus should be fed a variety of foods such as insects, rodents, boiled egg, and canned Tegu and Monitor lizard diet. Soft fruits or vegetables can be offered, but most Columbian Black and White Tegus will not eat much, if any, plant matter. Though it has been reported that some individuals really enjoy a variety of fruits.


----------

